# Who has America's Cup TV Broadcast rights for Canada /U.S



## Jamiecdnboy (Feb 4, 2009)

Does anyone know if they have been awared yet. I have seen nor found anything regarding the rights for TV or internet. It starts Feb 8th and I do not want to miss any part of this race.

thanks.


----------



## SailingStNick (Dec 13, 2006)

The web site indicates that all races will be broadcast on the web.

Still don't know why there's not a cable access channel dedicated to sailing.


----------



## Jamiecdnboy (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks. It does look like we can get all the races live on the website, and its free. I will be surprised if a broadcaster in US or Canada does not pick up the feed last minute. This event will be one of the most dramatic and in many ways the one of the most controversial in the Deed of Gift's history.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

*From what I heard,*

scheduling the America's Cup at the same time as the Olympics is cutting into coverage of the former. Even if a camera crew is available for the Cup, the bandwidth for transmission -pretty much worldwide- may already be occupied by figure skaters and snowboarders.


----------



## RIYachtBroker (Aug 25, 2009)

Jamie,

In case you didn't get the site, it will be broadcast live on ESPN360.
Watch Live Sports Online, Sports Video Streaming - ESPN360.com

Larry


----------



## surreycrv (Feb 9, 2010)

New to this site. I have been looking for a decent way to get coverage for this event, but for all the $$$$$$$ they spent on boats you'd think they might deliver even a poor video stream instead of this crap of inconsistencies from the main site. A list of previous feeds would be nice too. Or a soundman at the pressers so we could hear the dialogue.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

I heard that the BMW Oracle Raceing site will be carrying streaming video... when they have a race. Friday's the next possible date.


----------



## CalypsoP35 (Jul 24, 2006)

The ESPN 360 feed is pretty good and its free also.


----------



## Jamiecdnboy (Feb 4, 2009)

I have been viewing the livestream at http://bmworacleracing.com/ and it is great. Well done BMWORACLE.

ESPN 360 may be just as good but us Canucks don't, I have been informed by ESPN, get the internet feed as we do not have a provider, yet.

Race 1 is scheduled for this Friday February 12, 2010 @ 10am Spanish time, again weather permitting. That's 2am MST so it will be another early morning for moi and my keen 7 yr. old sailor.

Thanks all for your input.

Enjoy.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

CalypsoP35 said:


> The ESPN 360 feed is pretty good and its free also.


ESPN's feed is the same as the official websites feed. They are just branding it their own so they can charge for the ads you're looking at.


----------

